# Severe Constipation on Anti Depressants



## MusicManWayne (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Everybodyi`m currently on Anti Depressants called Clomipramine, taking 125mg each nightthey constantly bung me up for days and then my guts are in Agonyi drink a lot of water, only have 2 cups of tea per day, eat plenty of fibre and still it keeps happeningmy Doctor prescribed me MOVICOL but i cannot stand anymore of its foul taste and consistancy, goooey horrid stuff!tried taking 2 or 3 sachets once and twice a day and i`m still not going! Aaarrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhive also tried max strength Senna tablets from Boots and also some called Ducolax, but nothing seems to do the jobcan any of you recommend a Laxative to get me back on track? or as my GP states, these are the strongest form of laxatives???i don't want to become dependent on using medication for going to the toilet and my Anti Depressants have changed my life for the betteranyone?


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

MusicManWayne said:


> Hi Everybodyi`m currently on Anti Depressants called Clomipramine, taking 125mg each nightthey constantly bung me up for days and then my guts are in Agonyi drink a lot of water, only have 2 cups of tea per day, eat plenty of fibre and still it keeps happeningmy Doctor prescribed me MOVICOL but i cannot stand anymore of its foul taste and consistancy, goooey horrid stuff!tried taking 2 or 3 sachets once and twice a day and i`m still not going! Aaarrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhive also tried max strength Senna tablets from Boots and also some called Ducolax, but nothing seems to do the jobcan any of you recommend a Laxative to get me back on track? or as my GP states, these are the strongest form of laxatives???i don't want to become dependent on using medication for going to the toilet and my Anti Depressants have changed my life for the betteranyone?


Hi, so glad you are having such good luck with the Anafranil (clomipramine). Unfortunately, the constipation you have is a side effect of the drug so your choices are find a different A/D (there are a bunch in that class) or deal with the constant constipation. I had the same problem myself with a medication. I had to stop taking it the problem was so bad but I did find something else. It seems you are taking everything you possibly can to get things moving. Have you tried acacia fiber? It is a soluble fiber that I swear by. Also there is an IBS diet that could help you. I don't think though anything will counteract the constipation which is a side effect of the Anafranil. I would suggest talking to your physician and try to find another med that will work for you but not cause all these problems with constipation. I know this is not what you wanted to hear but there are alternative medications, you just have to find one.On a separate note, if you do change, do not cold turkey off this medication or any other. I know from experience it can lead to severe withdrawal, even if you've only been on it a short time. Taper off slowly. Good luck.


----------



## MusicManWayne (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Minksnow i`m really scared not only am i severely constipated, i have flushing, severe sweats, dry mouth and dizzinessas far as i`m aware, their is nothing like Clomipramine in the Trycillic range of medication? is there?


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

If you really bunged up for more then a week it might be worth it to try a ennema, I have had to do this more then once when things get really bad, you will need an ennema bag and some directions on how to do this, your local pharmacy will have this hopefully. Andrew


----------



## MarianneK (May 22, 2011)

MusicManWayne said:


> Hi Everybodyi`m currently on Anti Depressants called Clomipramine, taking 125mg each nightthey constantly bung me up for days and then my guts are in Agonyi drink a lot of water, only have 2 cups of tea per day, eat plenty of fibre and still it keeps happeningmy Doctor prescribed me MOVICOL but i cannot stand anymore of its foul taste and consistancy, goooey horrid stuff!tried taking 2 or 3 sachets once and twice a day and i`m still not going! Aaarrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhive also tried max strength Senna tablets from Boots and also some called Ducolax, but nothing seems to do the jobcan any of you recommend a Laxative to get me back on track? or as my GP states, these are the strongest form of laxatives???i don't want to become dependent on using medication for going to the toilet and my Anti Depressants have changed my life for the better anyone?


Hi MusicManWayne,If you take clomipramine because you suffer from depression or related disorders maybe magnesium and/or zinc is something for you. Magnesium has quite good antidepressant and anxiolytic effects. You might want to check out George Eby's page: http://george-eby-research.com/html/depression-anxiety.html. If you are into science I can refer you to scientific studies showing the effects of magnesium and zinc on depression. The best form of oral magnesium is magnsium chloride solution. There is also magnesium oil which one applies directly to the skin, this is especially for people with impaired digestive systems. Magnesium oil works very well for constipation, but I don't know if it will cure a medicine-induced constipation which I am assuming you have. When taking magnesium be aware of that calcium opposes the action of magnesium and so ingesting a lot of calcium (like hard water, dairy products) reduces the effect of magnesium. For magnesium for constipatin check out my post: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140495-magnesium-oil-and-ibs/Best, Marianne


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

MusicManWayne said:


> Hi Everybodyi`m currently on Anti Depressants called Clomipramine, taking 125mg each nightthey constantly bung me up for days and then my guts are in Agonyi drink a lot of water, only have 2 cups of tea per day, eat plenty of fibre and still it keeps happeningmy Doctor prescribed me MOVICOL but i cannot stand anymore of its foul taste and consistancy, goooey horrid stuff!tried taking 2 or 3 sachets once and twice a day and i`m still not going! Aaarrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhive also tried max strength Senna tablets from Boots and also some called Ducolax, but nothing seems to do the jobcan any of you recommend a Laxative to get me back on track? or as my GP states, these are the strongest form of laxatives???i don't want to become dependent on using medication for going to the toilet and my Anti Depressants have changed my life for the betteranyone?


The AD you are on is a tricyclic type and they are known to have C as a side effect. If you have only just started there is a very good chance that the side effect will wear off and the body will adjust. If not then you should try and swap to what are known as SSRI antidepressants which do not cause constipation and are just as good for depression.With regards to Movicol (Miralax in the US) I assume you have the natural one which has no taste at all. You can mix this with any juice or just put it in your coffee or tea and mix it really well. I used Movicol for a long time and it is tasteless and is certianly not gooey so I don't know what you are doing with it. I just mix it with water and it dissolves completely and is hard to know that anything is there. But as I said you can mix it with other beverages. Movicol is normally very effective and you can up the dose if you wish although I know you don't like it.You can alos take good old Milk of Magnesia as that can be good or you can take magnesium oxide from Holland and Barrett. You can take these with Movicol and neither of them will do you any harm and can be taken long term.Also, try eating prunes every day as they can be effective.Good luck.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

One day, you may find your cure. You never know







As unrealistic as that sounds. lol. Just trying to inject some hope into the subject, really. Tri-cyclics cause constipation? I never knew. In that case, it doesn't make much sense that my dr put me on them, given that i told him about my i.b.s-c. Why would a dr wanna give you more constipation when you've clearly told him/her you wanna get rid of it? Can anyone explain that? I know how you feel. You mention only drinking two cups of tea. If that's all you drink all day, two cups, then no wonder, as the digested food needs enough fluid to swim in, if you get my meaning.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

SarahLund said:


> One day, you may find your cure. You never know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would be surprised how little doctors know with regard to the side effects of certain drugs. One of the main side effects of tricyclics is constipation but they don't effect all people in this way. SSRI type anti-depressants have the opposite side effect.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

PLEASE TRY DIGESTIVE ENZYMES IT WORKED WONDERS FOR ME I WAS CONSTIPATED AND MISERABLE AND I FINALLY FEEL BETTER AVOID DAIRY AND WHEAT EACH ALOT OF VEGGIES AND TAKE THE ENZYMES PLEASE PLEASE IT WAS THE ONLY THING THAT MADE ME FEEL BETTER AND SPREAD THE WORD !! IT HELPED MY CONSTIPATION U CAN GET IT AT ANY VITAMIN SHOPPE. JUST TRY IT I PROMISE U U WONT REGRET IT !!


----------



## gottafindtheanswer (Jul 23, 2011)

What type of enzymes?Thanks.


----------



## RosalineDsouza (Jul 25, 2011)

IBS is really terrible. U have already taken so many medicines and as your body is not responding well to medicines, guess you should try alternative medicines. Check with ayurveda, as they are all herbal and they cure the root cause of the disease so that it doesn't re-occur. I can recommend Ayurvaid Hospitals as they are government accredited ayurveda hospitals, so you know they are genuine. you can get their number from their website and know the treatment procedure. www.ayurvaid.com


----------



## CherECoz (Jun 20, 2011)

Lots of advice, huh? Here's mine: go get a bottle of magnesium citrate from any drugstore. Put it in refrigerator to chill...it will taste better...Plan to be home for a day If you've been locked up for 3 days or more. This will unstop you...drink half the bottle in the morning and the other half around noon...eat very light or just liquids this day. You Will go...then go on a daily regimen of 500mg of magnesium citrate capsules/pills...you will have to get these in a natural food store. Along with those pills daily (you can increase some on them if needed), use only Benifiber for your fiber as it is all soluable (Metamucil has too much insoluable fiber and will lock u up more),also eat 6-10 prunes before bed or a glass of prune juice. Thw last thing is to take a probiotic daily . Take it from me... After 30 years of dealing with ibs-c this works best. My doctor was the one who told me to clear out with the whole bottle of mag citrate, so it is safe. It also makes aurebyou don't have anything else blocking your colon. I hope you so this and let me know.


----------



## messedupstomach (Apr 8, 2013)

My antidepressants are the first ones that have worked for me in several years of searching. I am so grateful to have interest in life and freedom from my horrible anxiety. Unfortunenatly, I have developed TERRIBLE constipation. i simply won't go. It is like the muscles that control the contractions that move the stool along have become paralyzed...unresponsive to the normal chain of events that happen during digestion. My stools are also un accompanied by any sort of intestinal lubrication. Even straining (which I have given up on) does not produce anything but a pebble. Keep in mind that I have tried everything. I started out useing all kinds of stool sofeners, when they didn't work I tried Metamucil, I did a 3 day cleanse of fruit and vege only. I dink well over 100 OZ of water a day, i cut Gluten out of my diet entirly. I have been nd are still using probiotics, Betaine HCI plus pepsin, fish oil, Glucomannan, Fermentated Cod Liver Oil, i exercise with a trainer regularily, othing has helped even a little. I could occassionally get some relief with glycerine suppositories and lots of straining. In order to get any real kind of relief i was finally forced to an enama. In the last few months, I might have used 1 x / month, if that. Prior to that, I had had only had 3 in my life so this was a reluctant choice but the relief afterwards was unbelievable. In the last 3 weeks, i have been using enamas about 2 x per week. With this new "system" i have 2 days of comfort then 1-2 days of constipation discomfort, then major bloating/ discomfort, skin breakouts but very little gas so I do the enama and I get almost immediate relief but then bloating and gas follow and it starts all over again. I have heard that enamas are a big no-no for your intenstines plus can cause dependence issues. i have also been to websites where people sware by them and have all kinds of different formulas and their own enima bags. I don't know what to do. If my choices where get off the meds or do enimas, I'd do enimas FOR SURE! But I worry about hurting my body, especially with the lengths I have gone to to keep it healthy. Believe me, this kind of diet, exercise, suppliments, etc. would not be something I would do on my own. It is all because I want to "feel" better. PLEASE, pleaase, please help!


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

Try using glycerin suppositories within 48 hours of your last BM. Glycerin suppositories aren't additive. Have you ever considered using Citrucel or Metamucil three times a day to help keep your bowels moving regularly ? I have had chronic constipation problems all my life so I know and understand the pain and agony it causes. I can only tell you what I have found to work for me in the last two years to keep me constipation free: 1) Drink at least 64 oz. of water a day. 2) Eat at least 25-30 grams of fiber a day. 1) Take either Citrucel or Metamucil at least in the morning and in the evening before dinner, 4) Most important part of this routine is to reserve 30 minutes a day at the same time to sit on the toilet to move your bowels. I found doing this right after I get up and take my daily medications and brushing my teeth. The water I take with my pills helps to kick in peristalsis with in 5-15 minutes of drinking it. I drink 6-8 oz. of water. I use my portable CD player with head phones and put on relaxing music while sitting on the toilet. It helps me to relax and concentrate on slow deep breathing exercise. The breathing exercises help with moving my bowels without straining. If I go off this daily routine more than 2 days in a row then I am constipated again and have to strain to go. This is when I found that I can't go beyond 48 hours without having a BM and using a glycerin suppository helps to make it easier and less painful to have a BM. Eating a bowl of oatmeal with ground flax seed and cinnamon in it every day and 6 stewed apricots or prunes help to keep my bowels moving regularly. I take an anti depressant Wellbutrin, ,Allegra ,Prilosec and Bentyl which all have the side effect of constipation. Taking thyroid medication also can cause your bowels to be sluggish. I hope I have been helpful to you in helping you to combat severe constipation


----------

